# Whirlpool 30" gas cooktop



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Do you have a picture of it?


----------



## whirlydad (Apr 15, 2013)

Yes. Attached...


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

whirlydad said:


> How do i remove this cooktop from counter without destrying it?


You do the REVERSE of the installation procedure.
Find/use the install instructions to learn how it is attached and to what.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Going to have cut off the gas and power, remove the oven, then there should be clips under the top holding it in place.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

you will have to remove the wall oven first, on the under side of the cooktop there will be a bunch of clips holding it down


----------



## whirlydad (Apr 15, 2013)

That's what I was afraid of! Well, 
I guess a little work is better than paying $800 (yes, this is California!) for the granite installer to remove, demo and re-install!
Thanks guys for your input!


----------



## oldhouseguy (Sep 7, 2011)

Just an FYI... now is a good time to make sure it is installed to code. 

Not sure what your local codes are, but I have seen several cook tops that are installed improperly with respect to how the gas line is run. 

Definitely worth checking into.


----------

